# Warp Drive Possible? Perhaps!



## fmdog44 (May 13, 2021)

Warp drives: Physicists give chances of faster-than-light space travel a boost | Human World | EarthSky


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Reading about this is doing my head in dog. 
I’ll have to break it down section by section and still probably won’t understand it. Life is difficult enough without time travel. Think I’ll stick to walking.


----------



## Don M. (May 13, 2021)

If space travel ever becomes practical, there Will need to be a means of exceeding light speed.  Even at light speed, nearly everything would be years away.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Yes everything would be years away.
Can you imagine boarding a space craft for 2 or 3 years? Travelling in tight quarters with other people for 2 or 3 years. I mean hours isn’t looking too shabby now.  No way would I ever sign up for anything like that if it ever did become available


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Reading about this is doing my head in dog.
> I’ll have to break it down section by section and still probably won’t understand it. Life is difficult enough without time travel. Think I’ll stick to walking.



Never possible. Assuming it was, the nearest star is about 24 trillion miles away. Suspended animation would be needed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Reading about this is doing my head in dog.
> I’ll have to break it down section by section and still probably won’t understand it. Life is difficult enough without time travel. Think I’ll stick to walking.


Warping your mind is it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

I'm thinking about g-forces and other forces at play on the human body at such velocities.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 14, 2021)

The thing about faster than anything is in the wording.....You cannot go faster than light, it is impossible to do so and still live, but you can go faster than light can go,,,see the difference in wording? going thru a wormhole is faster than light can go because of the laws of physics, errr roughly !


----------



## cdestroyer (May 14, 2021)

to help clarify----
I can go faster than a car can go, but I cannot go faster than a car...so I explain... lets take a race down pikes peak in colorado. the road winds around and around the mountain and the rules.....
the car must stay on the road but it can go as fast as it wants....however I do not. I can go straight down the side of the mountain and beat the car to the bottom....
now as to those vast distances and speed...there is the time dilation problem. time for you slows down but the time where you started continues at a steady pace... you age very little while those back home age at the normal rate. you travel across the galaxy in a few days/weeks and have aged little but those back home have lived their lives and died, and reversing the trend and going home at the same speeds does not reverse the age effect. by the time you get home your grand children have also aged and died....so it comes down to the fact that travel across vast distances at great speed is a one way trip. (and that even means thru a wormhole and not like stargate)!!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 25, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Never possible. Assuming it was, the nearest star is about 24 trillion miles away. Suspended animation would be needed.


Wormholes and by the way when it comes to the future of technology never say never.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 25, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> to help clarify----
> I can go faster than a car can go, but I cannot go faster than a car...so I explain... lets take a race down pikes peak in colorado. the road winds around and around the mountain and the rules.....
> the car must stay on the road but it can go as fast as it wants....however I do not. I can go straight down the side of the mountain and beat the car to the bottom....
> now as to those vast distances and speed...there is the time dilation problem. time for you slows down but the time where you started continues at a steady pace... you age very little while those back home age at the normal rate. you travel across the galaxy in a few days/weeks and have aged little but those back home have lived their lives and died, and reversing the trend and going home at the same speeds does not reverse the age effect. by the time you get home your grand children have also aged and died....so it comes down to the fact that travel across vast distances at great speed is a one way trip. (and that even means thru a wormhole and not like stargate)!!


The Russians have achieved backward travel in time only for a millisecond but remember the Wright brother first flight lasted 12 seconds. Noone can define what the future will bring until we get there.


----------



## Nathan (May 25, 2021)

Transporting humans is so problematic, just dealing with conditions on the Moon or Mars is staggering.    Rather than a big huge flying hotel-resort & casino like the Starship Enterprise, send nice compact autonomous robotic probes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2021)

By the time we achieve incredible velocities we will not need manned flights depending on the missions. Extreme distances will isolate any human because of the time it would take a single transmission from the vehicle to reach Earth. That is a major concern with the Mars missions much less deep space.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 9, 2021)

there is one possibility for travel across vast distances,,, a jump. often used in space movies. my best understanding of a 'jump' is subspace, something that is associated with quantum entanglement where two subatomic particles seperated by distance and unable to contact each other and one is given an electrical charge and the other gets nothing but also exibits the same charge... einstein did not like this and called it spooky magic


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 9, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> there is one possibility for travel across vast distances,,, a jump. often used in space movies. my best understanding of a 'jump' is subspace, something that is associated with quantum entanglement where two subatomic particles seperated by distance and unable to contact each other and one is given an electrical charge and the other gets nothing but also exibits the same charge... einstein did not like this and called it spooky magic


Sorry but what you post is based on what we know now much like the Wright Brother knew about flight back when. Physics as we understand them do not apply everywhere in this universe let alone other universes. Not even Nostradamus could predict thousands of years in to the future. We are still exploring the solar system and beyond using liquid propellant similar to what I use in my truck.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 9, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> The thing about faster than anything is in the wording.....You cannot go faster than light, it is impossible to do so and still live, but you can go faster than light can go,,,see the difference in wording? going thru a wormhole is faster than light can go because of the laws of physics, errr roughly !


Th Big Bang was faster than light


----------

